# Shot the CBH/SAA State Indoor 450 and the NFAA Southwest Indoor 600 tody.



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice shooting! Where did you shoot this at? It looks like a gymnasium with a full time archery range.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shot at a place called Hi-Tech Archery.
They have a 20 and a 40 yard indoor range.
The owner also has a 1/2 court for basketball for when you get tired of shooting.
Son.


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

nice shooting! im gonna shoot mine on the 22nd and 29th at archery outpost. looking forward to it


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

good going don.
i'm not familiar with the scoring of these events.
is it 45 arrows and then 60 arrows scoring 10 to 1. is it 20 yards for both events?
would be 105 arrows perhaps? big day then.

on the weekend i visited another club and shot 90 arrows at 30m. nice large target outdoors.
that was a big day for an unsighted 3d shooter (27m maximum) at a FITA type target club.
those x's became harder to come by toward the last few ends.
and my beautiful light martin mystic had never felt so heavy.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Minnie,
The scoring is 10 for the center and goes to 1 for the last ring. Yes 20 yards. First I shot the 450 round, 15 ends 3 arrows each then I shot another 5 ends 3 arrows each to make up the 600 round.
I thought I was going to shoot 2 different rounds for a total of 105 arrows. Happy I didn't have to...lol
I will be at lest a month untill I get the results for these 2 shoots as they are being shot all month all around the state.
Don.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahh thats why you guys are not standing on top of each other. We shoot ours at 4 locations on the same days for our State, in the old Navy saying... nut to butt..... LOL Good shooting and that looks like a great facility


----------

